# Anyone want some (almost) cowboy's gravel?



## Raihana (Dec 7, 2011)

Brought a bucket with me when I moved but decided I won't be using it. It is mostly blue with a few black and white gravels mixed through, add some grey and you'd be in business! LOL

Would prefer to keep my bucket if you have something to pour it in that would be great. Would have been rinsed before storage but it has been in storage for a while so you'll want to rinse it again.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Raihana, I don't need any gravel, but I wanted to welcome you to APC and DFW!

All the acronyms get a little confusing. Our local club is the Dallas Fort Worth Aquatic Plant Club (DFWAPC). We use this forum for most club business, but we also have our own website at http://www.aquatic-plants.org/

You can get information there about upcoming meetings. You are welcome to join us for our holiday gathering on Sunday, 18 December from 1 to 3.


----------



## Raihana (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks Michael 
I do hope to make it to the meeting the 18th but with the madness of the move and holidays (complete with visiting relatives) not sure I'll make it this month (then again it may be better for my sanity if I do! LOL)
I love the fact that there are active clubs out here! 

BTW I am looking forward to reading and hearing more on your views on lighting!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

welcome, you must be the one from usafishbox.com, and i believe you met a few of us. ... at the swap meet. me,tanya,pam,sigmar? not sure if he left before or after you started saying hi), and jason, oh aj powerslayer was there too.


----------



## Raihana (Dec 7, 2011)

fishyjoe24 said:


> welcome, you must be the one from usafishbox.com, and i believe you met a few of us. ... at the swap meet. me,tanya,pam,sigmar? not sure if he left before or after you started saying hi), and jason, oh aj powerslayer was there too.


Yep, that was me 
I knew after meeting you all that I would have to check it out.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Hope to meet you next Sunday. It is a busy time. I've been swamped myself. Looking forward to the Xmas Party!!!


----------



## Raihana (Dec 7, 2011)

I would love to make it to the party today but there is just too much to do. I am really eager to meet you all though and will definitely make it to the next one.


----------

